# What's a good amount for ff?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm curious as to what is considered a good ff milk volume?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

What breed? With my ff Nigerians I am getting about 1 pound or more per milking.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

At peak for a standard breed, 3/4 to a full gallon a day is pretty good/average


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

The ff I have this year are a standard alpine and two ober/toggenburg crosses. They give me a half gallon a day each.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My mini alpine gives me 3/4- 1 gallon but she is 4th freshener


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Out of my two year old FF alpines, I expect at least a gallon a day.
This year I have a yearling FF whom I will cut some slack and not expect so much.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

My ff 2 yo nubian ( single kid) gives me 3-4 pounds after 12 hours away from her kid. (I milk once a day)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My ff LaMancha is giving me close (about 2 cups shy) to a gallon a day at 4 weeks fresh.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I've heard that a half gallon is average...although I know someone whose La Mancha, as a FF, was giving 2 gallons a day!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Depends on the genetics and breed. My FF Alpine does usually give 1-2 gallons a day, 2nd-3rd+ fresheners are anywhere from 1.5-3 gallons a day. Usually 2 gallons a day or close to It from my FF's though.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh! I can honestly say I'm glad mine don't make THAT much milk. I'm already swimming in it


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

All my herd come from heavy milking lines. Both are Nigerian FF. kidded with triplets about six weeks ago. I've been milking once a day, for the last two weeks ,and one is giving five cups and the littlest is at five and a half cups.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well when is the peak time? Cause my girls have already weaned their kids so they are all between 2-3 months fresh


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not sure...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think 12 weeks...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

One of the ober/toggenburg cross ff has finally started letting all her milk down. I'm getting closer to 3/4 gallon from her now


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> All my herd come from heavy milking lines. Both are Nigerian FF. kidded with triplets about six weeks ago. I've been milking once a day, for the last two weeks ,and one is giving five cups and the littlest is at five and a half cups.


Hi, i have a few questions just to make sure i'm understanding you correctly. So each of your two Nigerian Dwarfs had triplets? And you get five or five and a half cups per milking from each goat milking them just one time per day? Do you keep the kids separated from their mother at night and milk them first thing in the morning, and then let the mothers with the kids the rest of the day? Or how are you doing it, if different?

When you say your goats come from heavy milking lines, would you be willing to share where they come from, maybe the name of the previous farm or location? i got two Nigerians about 6 weeks ago. One is a first freshener that kidded about 3.5 months ago and i'm only getting about 3/4 to one cup at each milking, morning and evening, or about 1.5 to 2 cups per day from her. The other one is a 3rd freshener who kidded about 7 weeks ago, and i'm only getting about 1 to 1.25 cups per milking, or about 2 to 2.25 cups per day from her! Seems awfully low, even for Nigerian Dwarf. They did have the stress of being moved to a new home and owner who didn't know how to milk at first (that's me), and they had just come down with lice pretty bad at the previous place when i got them, but they are very happy and much healthier looking now with their new home and owner. So i decided to get serious and i got a doe from here: http://www.joyfulheartsfarm.com/goats.html The doe i bought is pregnant and due at the end of this month. Her goats are supposed to be from hi production milk lines, so i was curious if your were anyway related? i'm curious to see how my new goat will produce!

thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Peak varies from doe to doe. I've noticed if they are from a slower to mature line, peak comes later, faster maturing, peak comes faster. So it can range from 2 months to 4 months. It's usually between 70-90 days though. 80 days is average, though some take off at 40 days, some take 110. It all varies.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Bornagain
I have two FF. they both had triplets about six weeks ago. I started separating the babies a couple weeks ago. Then in the morning I milk the two does out before I return the babies to them. I only milk them once a day right now. Their triplet keep them empty during the day! LOL!
Today Caprinos SA SweetPea gave almost five cups. You can look up her pedigree on the ADGA pedigree site. She has Poppy Patch,Twin Creeks,Buttin Heads. I bought my whole herd from Quail Run Hollow in Gaston Oregon and I would happily recommend their stock to anyone.

Next is Caprinos RI Patriot Rose. 
She is the smallest but has a capacious udder. She has increased to almost six cups in the morning. I am going to need a bigger jar ! She also came from Quail Run Hollow in Gaston. Lots of SG in her pedigree. Poppy Patch,Pholia,Camanna,Kaapio Acres. 
Quail Run has an amazing selection of wonderful bloodlines from all over. I bought all my herd including my two bucks as bottle babies two years ago. I'm already amazed at the results.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Another thing about peak time is that there are does who have level lactations, meaning that they give the same amount from about 2 weeks after they give birth. These are usually a bit lower producing does but, you can always count on them to give you that same amount even 10 months into milking.


----------

